# مساعدة في صيانة الخزانات و الانابيب النفطية



## غيث هادي عباس علي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسمه تعالى 
ارجو من جميع الاخوة الموجودين في المنتدى ان يساعدوني و لو بكلمة عن صيانة الخزانات النفطية و الانابيب النفطية لكوني مهندس جديد في هذا المجال و انا حالياً تحت التدريب و تريد مني الشركة تقرير بعد الانتهاء من التدريب فأرجو من حضراتكم عدم البخل في المعلومات لكي عمل تقريري عن الصياه في هذين الموضوعين ولكم من جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## تولين (24 أكتوبر 2010)

صيانة وتصليح خزانات النفط :
في الآونة الأخيرة ظهرت مشاكل في قواعد الخزانات النفطية لأسباب عديدة منها:
1- قدم الخزانات.
2- الرواسب المصاحبة للنفط من ماء وأملاح ومواد هايدروكاربونية ثقيلة حيث إن هذه الرواسب تستقر في قاعدة الخزان وتأخذ حيز من حجم الخزان مما يؤثر على الطاقة الخزنية للخزانات .
ولعدم وجود قسم متخصص لإدارة هذه الأعمال بادر قسم صيانة المعدات باستحداث شعبة جديدة في القسم تقوم بمهام إجراء الصيانة للخزانات ومعالجة ظاهرة التآكل التي تحصل لها وسميت بـ (شعبة صيانة الخزانات).
مراحل العمل :
1- إيقاف الخزان عن التشغيل وتفريغه من النفط الخام إلى معدل توقف الخزان (أي بارتفاع 1.5 متر ارتفاع المخلفات أو حسب طبيعة المخلفات) .
2- عملية تدوير المخلفات النفطية داخل الخزان وذلك بإدخال كميات من النفط عبر أنابيب الإثارة أو أنابيب أخرى وذلك لتقليل كمية المخلفات النفطية إلى أدنى مستوياتها.
3- ربط مضخات طرد مركزي تعمل بمحركات ديزل تربط هذه المضخات على أنابيب التصريف للخزانات وضخ النفط إلى منظومات أخرى لتقليل كمية المخلفات النفطية .
4- عمل حوض كونكريتي أمام البوابات الأرضية لغرض فتح تلك البوابات الأرضية ودخول النفط والمخلفات النفطية إلى هذه الأحواض .
5- نصب مضخات لولبية تعمل بمحركات كهر بائية تنصب على الأحواض تقوم بسحب النفط والمخلفات وضخها إلى منظومات أخرى.
6- إدخال نفط خام بدرجات حرارة مرتفعه من نقاط التصريف إلى داخل الخزان واستلامه من تلك الأحواض بواسطة المضخات اللولبية.
7- إدخال كوادر بشرية تعمل بمعدات يدوية تقوم بدفع ما تبقى من مخلفات نفطية ثقيلة باتجاه الحوض الكونكريتي .
8- المباشرة بغسل الخزان باستخدام النفط الأبيض والماء المضغوط لإزالة كل ما تبقى من مواد نفطية عالقة .
9- المباشرة بعمليات التنظيف بالعصف الرملي لرفع طبقات الصدأ والأصباغ القديمة على قاعدة وجدار الخزان .
10- المباشرة بعمليات الكشف وتقييم الأضرار.
11- المباشرة بعمليات تصليح الأضرار بواسطة عمليات اللحام بالترقيع أو الاستبدال لصفائح القاعدة المتضررة.
12- المباشرة بعمليات الفحص الفراغي لقاعدة الخزان بواسطة صندوق الفحص الفراغي 
13- الفحص الهيدروستاتيكي أو الفحص المائي للخزان بعد غلق البوابات الأرضية والجانبية للخزان 
14- المباشرة بفتح جميع البوابات الجانبية والأرضية والمباشرة بعمليات التنظيف بالنسف الرملي والطلاء بمادة الايبوكسي .
15- غلق البوابات وفتح صمامات الأنابيب المرتبطة بالخزان وإدخاله بالعمل.


----------



## نوفلة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المفيد ...


----------



## محايد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> صيانة وتصليح خزانات النفط :
> في الآونة الأخيرة ظهرت مشاكل في قواعد الخزانات النفطية لأسباب عديدة منها:
> 1- قدم الخزانات.
> 2- الرواسب المصاحبة للنفط من ماء وأملاح ومواد هايدروكاربونية ثقيلة حيث إن هذه الرواسب تستقر في قاعدة الخزان وتأخذ حيز من حجم الخزان مما يؤثر على الطاقة الخزنية للخزانات .
> ...



اردت ان اسأل
تقول في الفقرة الثانية
- الرواسب المصاحبة "]للنفط من ماء وأملاح ومواد هايدروكاربونية ثقيلة حيث إن هذه الرواسب تستقر في قاعدة الخزان وتأخذ حيز من حجم الخزان مما يؤثر على الطاقة الخزنية للخزانات 

هل من الممكن توضيح.........النفط و المواد الهايدروكاربونية؟
شكرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج صيانة وتنظيف الخزانات النفطية 
الأهداف :- 

 تزويد المشاركون بالطرق الحديثة لعمليات التنظيف الخزانات والصهاريج والمواسير النفطية ورفع كفاءة المهندسين والكيميائيين في هذا المجال . 


المحاور :- 

 فكرة عـامة عن الخامات البترولية وخواصها وتركيبها الكيميائي 
 فكرة عـامة عن المنتجات البترولية وخواصها 
 الخزانات والصهاريج والمواسـير ( أنواعها ومواصفاتها )
 الطرق المتبعة في نظافة الخزانات النفطية ( طرق تقليدية / طرق حديثة )
 نظـام التصـفية / العزل / التهوية .
 كيفية نقــل الرواســب ومخاطرها وطرق الحماية .
 طرق تنظيف ومعالجة ودهان الخزانات 
 طرق تنظيف ومعالجة ودهان الصهاريج
 طرق تنظيف ومعالجة ودهان المواسير 
 أنـواع الخامات المستخدمة في التنظيف ومواصفتها 
 أنـواع الدهانات ومواصفتها ومدى قدرتها على تحمل الهيدروكربونات والمذببات والمنتجات البترولية 
 أنـواع مزيل الشحوم Degreasers - أنـواع الرمالات 
 محولات الصدأ إلي حديد ومركبات عازلة للتـآكل والصدأ
 محولات الصدأ ومعالجة التـآكل - طرق الفسـفتة
 طبقة الاساس ( البرايمر عالي زنك) - الطبقة النهائية 
 كيفية التخلص من الرواسـب في الخزانات .
 نظافة خزانات البنزين ومخاطر رابع إيثيل الرصاص .
 النظافة النهائية للخزانات . - غلق الخزانات بعد التنظيف
 التفتيش والاستلام للخزانات وتسليمها للعمليات .
 تشغيل الخزانات بعد التفتيش والاستلام .
 مشاكل من الواقع وزيارات ميدانية​

التسجيل​


----------



## محايد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> برنامج صيانة وتنظيف الخزانات النفطية
> الأهداف :-
> 
>  تزويد المشاركون بالطرق الحديثة لعمليات التنظيف الخزانات والصهاريج والمواسير النفطية ورفع كفاءة المهندسين والكيميائيين في هذا المجال .
> ...



أحسنت
بقي شيء واحد حول الموضوع وهو ما يعرف بT&I الدوري
او testing & inspection
وهو برنامج توضع له خطط دورية لعمليات الفحص والتفتيش خلال اطفاء المعمل او (خط الانتاج) ايا كان نوعه.
حيث يجب ان يحتوي برنامج التشغيل والصيانة على هذه البرامج المعدة سلفا...بحيث يتم الفحص والتفتيش والصيانة في اوقات قياسية ...لا تؤثر على الانتاج ..
طبعا هذا الدور منوط بــــــــ
المخططين...لعملية الفحص والتفتيش وما يحتاجه من قطع غيار ومواد اخرى consumable 
مثل موانع التسرب...الخ...يجب ان تكون جاهزة
مهندسي الصيانة والتشغيل......
يجب ان يكون لدى مهندسي التشغيل فكرة واحصائيات عن كفاءة المعمل في الظروف الاعتيادية حتى تسهل القياسات الأخرى...وبما ان الشيء بالشيء يذكر...يتم الآن وضع معمل مصغر وربطة بانظمة المعمل الحساسة لقياس الكفاءة...وهي new tech لكنها مكلفة جدا
بقي شيء مهم وهو الفحص
ويكون نظريا او لا اتلافيا...اما عمليات التنظيف فتستعمل في الغالب الكاشطات..


----------



## نوفلة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض اصدارات المعهد الامريكي للبترول api


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> صيانة وتصليح خزانات النفط :
> في الآونة الأخيرة ظهرت مشاكل في قواعد الخزانات النفطية لأسباب عديدة منها:
> 1- قدم الخزانات.
> 2- الرواسب المصاحبة للنفط من ماء وأملاح ومواد هايدروكاربونية ثقيلة حيث إن هذه الرواسب تستقر في قاعدة الخزان وتأخذ حيز من حجم الخزان مما يؤثر على الطاقة الخزنية للخزانات .
> ...



مشكورة اختي على المعلومات المفيدة و الرائعة


----------



## فارس740 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## حمزة الشمري (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي زملائي المهندسين المحترمين تحية طيبة لكل منكم ارجو مساعدتي بتزويدي بانواع اللحام الخاص بالخزانات النفطية واكون لكم شاكرا اخوكم المهندس فراس


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (25 مارس 2011)

حمزة الشمري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي زملائي المهندسين المحترمين تحية طيبة لكل منكم ارجو مساعدتي بتزويدي بانواع اللحام الخاص بالخزانات النفطية واكون لكم شاكرا اخوكم المهندس فراس


اخي اني ممكن اساعدك في هذا المجال لكن ارجو التوضح في سؤالك


----------



## اسعد قناوي (12 أبريل 2011)

في حوجة ماسة لمعرفة خطوات نظافة خزانات البنزين وخطوات الدهان وذلك لخزان يراد اعادة تأهله 
قطر الخزان 15.5 متر وارتفاعه 9.4 متر 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## virtualknight (13 أبريل 2011)

شرح وافي... شكرا للجميع


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (15 أبريل 2011)

رجو من الاخوه الزملاء الاجابه على سؤال حيث اننى قادم على مقابله باحدى شركة المولدات والمضخات وانابيب النفط واريد المعلومات الكافيه عن هذه الشركه من طبيعة عمل ومرتبات ومواقع
سم الشركه باور هاوس ايجيبت بمدينة 6 اكتوبر
powerhouse


----------



## rafeeq alsheaikh (19 يناير 2013)

الفحص او التفتيش الهندسي يكون قبل دخول الخزان برنامج الصيانة 
لان الخزان اذا دخل برنامج الصيانة سيكون خاضع لعمليات الصيانة 
كلها من التهوية و التنظيف الى تسليم الخزان و تشغيلة من جديد


----------



## alisuez11 (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ................ 
ارجو المساعدة... 
لدى صهاريج المصنوعة من الحديد لتخزين الزيوت النباتية... اريد تخزين حامض الكبريتيك المركز h2so4 بها ...
ماهو المطلوب تعديلة بالصهاريج والانابيب المغذية والبلوف للوفاء بهذا الغرض...... اشكركم جميعاٌ


----------

